# CMHR Thanks...........



## Connie P (Sep 1, 2009)

CMHR Board Of Directors would like to thank:

Dawn Haler - Owner of Barracuda Nippers for her generous donation of a brand new pair of Barracuda Nippers along with an extra set of blades for our basket at The World Show.

Deb Chapman for her generous donation of a wonderful gift certificate.

Missy Richardson for her generous donation of Body Builder.

Mellisa at KayJay for her generous donation of Red, White and Blue halters and leads

Marty Garrison for her generous donation of one of her books "Barney The Buckskin".

Connie Parr - donated five beautiful stall signs

Hauled Right - donated 10% off of any one transport! Wow!

Chances Miniature Horse Rescue T-Shirt - CMHR Board

Ball Cap - Horseshow Blues

Certificate for magnetic signs - Burkdolls signs

1 bag of Extruded Advantage Horse Feed - Dayln Jones

1 bag of Extruded Advantage Horse Feed - Royal Oaks Farm (Kathy Poling)

THANK YOU SO SO MUCH TO ALL WHO DONATED TO OUR WONDERFUL BASKET TO RAFFLE! THE LUCKY WINNER WAS SUE CUSHING! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Gini (Sep 2, 2009)

Great donations to help the horses!!! Thank you all


----------



## Gini (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Connie P (Oct 3, 2009)

I just wanted to bump this up and personally say thank you to all who gave so generously. Thank you also to Gini, Susan and Nancy for all their hard work setting up the CMHR booth and working so hard! You are all the best!


----------



## Shaladar (Oct 7, 2009)

I would like to thank all of the wonderful people that donated to the raffle!!!!

At some time, I will get a picture of all the items. I am sick right now....I wasnt feeling well the last day of the show and the 38 hr. drive home did me in. Gettin too old for this...LOL

I really, really appreciate each and every one of you...

Thans,

Sue Cushing


----------

